# NEED AUG 17-24 Bonnet Crk Pref-1BR



## TIMESHARE-HO (Aug 11, 2013)

Need 7 nites bonnet creek preferred.. aug 17-24 for mom & 4yr old child.. 1br is all they need..  If u hv another resort w/similar amenities.. Vistana, Holiday Inn.. Westgate studio  ..  Need reasonable accomodations... father is in intensive care.. 

thank u..  Jill  904-403-7019


----------



## ridewithme123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I came across the exact unit/week you are looking for on eBay if you dont have luck here; check it out.


----------

